# Nepal/Annapurna im November



## Gschmakofazy (17. August 2012)

Für November plane ich derzeit eine etwas größere Unternehmung, die zumindest für mich eine große (und schöne) Herausforderung darstellt.
Ich möchte ca 4 Wochen nach Nepal, wobei ich in den ersten beiden Wochen Kathmandu bzw Lukla und eine kleine Trekkingrunde plane. Den Hauptteil soll die Annapurnaumrundung mit dem Bike darstellen (in den zweiten 2 Wochen).
Dabei werde ich vermutlich zumindest auf einen lokalen Guide zurückgreifen.

Paar Daten:
- geplante Gesamtkosten 3000 inkl Flug
- maximale Höhe 5400m
- Tagesetappen der Höhe entsprechend klein dimensioniert mit ausreichend Zeit zum Akklimatisieren und Genießen

Ich werde diesen Thread in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen ausbauen und mit genaueren Infos zum Planungsstand füttern. Fürs Erste wars das mal. Wenn jemand genaues wissen will, soetwas (ähnliches) schonmal gemacht hat und Erfahrungen teilen will oder vielleicht sogar Interesse hat die ein oder andere Woche mitzukommen dann freue ich mich über Feedback.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (18. August 2012)

Update 18.8.
Die Biketour konkretisiert sich immer mehr. Es wird wohl nicht die klassische Annapurnarunde sondern eine etwas abgewandelte Version, wie sie auch bei der Yak-Attac gefahren wird.
Da es für mich das erste Mal Nepal sein wird, habe ich mich entschloßen auf einen Veranstallter mit genügend Erfahrung zurückzugreifen: Himal Reisen.

An den Daten ändert sich soweit nichts, evtl wird der Gesamtaufenthalt von 4 auf 4,5 oder 5 Wochen ausgedehnt, damit man eine vernünftige Trekking-Akklimatisierungstour ohne Stress unter bringt.

Da ich das ganze als Individualreise veranstallten werde und ungern alleine mit Guide durch die Gegend schießen möchte suche ich nun offiziell nach Mitstreitern. Das kann sowohl rein für die Bike-Tour wie auch für den gesamten Aufenthalt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ValeMTB (28. August 2012)

Hey, das Buch Annapurna Circuit mit dem Mountainbike könnt Ihr auch online lesen. Hier kommt alle zwei Wochen ein neues Kapitel, d.h. eine neue Tagesetappe online. Echt lesenswert, saugeile Tour...


----------



## komamati-san (28. August 2012)

Ach, Nepal. 
Wie gern würd ich da mal hin, aber die Familie 3Wochen allein lassen, das ist nu unfair. Deshalb wart ich einfach noch ein paar Jahre, bis die Kids selbst unterwegs sind. Bis dahin kann ich ja in dem Buch blättern (danke für den Link), und mich auf Gschmakcofazys Bericht hier freuen.


----------



## britta-ox (29. August 2012)

ValeMTB schrieb:


> Hey, das Buch Annapurna Circuit mit dem Mountainbike könnt Ihr auch online lesen. Hier kommt alle zwei Wochen ein neues Kapitel, d.h. eine neue Tagesetappe online. Echt lesenswert, saugeile Tour...


Hi, hab mir das Buch auch vor ein paar Wochen gekauft und kanns nur weiterempfehlen! Schöne Fotos, Tagesetappen klasse mit Schwierigkeitsbewertung zusammengefasst, in etwa einschätzen kann. 

@Gschamkofazy: Ich plan grad eine ganz ähnliche Tour. Allerdings werd ich erst entweder Anfang nächsten Jahres oder im Herbst 2013 fahren und mich auf 3-4 Wochen und nur biken beschränken.
Bin aber auch schon am zusammensuchen von Infos...


----------



## Gschmakofazy (1. September 2012)

Hi,

danke für eure Postings. Da ich jetzt wieder von der Transalp (Bericht folgt) heil zurück bin kann ich mich jetzt voll auf die Planung und die Buchung stürzen. Leider hat sich ja Mitfahrerseitig nichts Neues ergeben und so werd ich das ganze wohl alleine durchziehen ...

@ Britta: Du kannst mir gerne mal PN oder Email schreiben, dann können wir bisserl ratschen und Erfahrungen austauschen. Vielleicht ist nächstes Jahr auch eine Alternative für mich.


----------



## britta-ox (1. September 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für eure Postings. Da ich jetzt wieder von der Transalp (Bericht folgt) heil zurück bin kann ich mich jetzt voll auf die Planung und die Buchung stürzen. Leider hat sich ja Mitfahrerseitig nichts Neues ergeben und so werd ich das ganze wohl alleine durchziehen ...
> 
> @ Britta: Du kannst mir gerne mal PN oder Email schreiben, dann können wir bisserl ratschen und Erfahrungen austauschen. Vielleicht ist nächstes Jahr auch eine Alternative für mich.


Gerne. Ich schreib nur hier auch weiter, vielleicht bekommt ja der ein oder andere noch Lust.

Ich check gerade die einzelnen Abschnitte des gr. Himalaya-Trail noch ab. Einfach, weil ich glaube, dass die Annapurna-Umrundung sehr bekannt und beliebt und daher auch viel begangen ist. Aber reizvoll und machbar wäre der mit dem bike
http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/news...bhutan-nepal-indien-und-pakistan.476357.3.htm


----------



## stuntzi (1. September 2012)

Der komplette GHT wär sicher eine Herausforderung... im Radl tragen . Naja, ein paar Abschnitte gehen vielleicht ganz gut.

Etwas uncool dabei find ich die extreme Bürokratie. Gegen einen normalen "Nationalparkeintritt" ist ja nix einzuwenden, aber in Nepal sinds stellenweise bis zu 50$ pro Tag und Person für ein Trekkingpermit (zB Upper Mustang, Minimum 10 Tage und 2 Personen). Dh wenn du mit deinem Radl als Einzelkämpfer in vier Tagen durchs Mustang brezeln willst, bist du gleich mal tausend Dollar (!) nur für die "Eintrittskarte" los. 

Das ist jetzt ein Extrem, andere Regionen sind "billiger". Aber trotzdem zahlt man alleine immer für zwei, so weit ich das verstanden habe. Quelle: http://thegreathimalayatrail.org/wp-content/uploads/Trekking-permits-in-Nepal.pdf


----------



## britta-ox (1. September 2012)

Hallo stuntzi, Nee, nee, den ganzen GHT will ich nicht fahren, ich bin (noch) nicht (größen)wahnsinnig ;-). Ich sprech unten nur von Abschnitten des GHT, die ich alle grad durchchek. Auf die Kosten bin ich auch schon gestoßen, ist für mich auch ein Ausscheidekriterium, wenns zu teuer wird. 
"Durchzubrezeln" habe ich nicht vor. Ich mags lieber, weniger große Etappen zu planen und das ganze intensiver zu erleben und zu können. Wenn man merkt, es geht mehr, ist man ja flexibel, solange man wieder wo landet, von wo aus man auch die Möglichkeit hat, ohne allzu großen Aufwand zurück zu kommen. Wenn man in solchen Höhen unterwegs ist, find ich es nochmal sinnvoller, vorsichtig zu planen und langsam unterwegs zu sein, da niemand weiß, wie sein Körper reagiert in solch ungewohnten Höhen.

Außerdem zieh ich in Erwägung evt. mit Träger/n zu gehen, weiß ich aber noch nicht. Hätte den Vorteil das ganze mehr genießen zu können und bei unvorhergesehenen Vorkommnissen auf erfahrene Einheimische zurückgreifen zu können. Und die Leut vor Ort sind froh über Arbeit und haben so auch ein bisschen etwas vom Tourismus. So viel kostet ein Träger auch nicht, für mich ist nur der Gedanke noch fremd und ungewohnt, nicht allein mein Zeug zu schleppen.


----------



## stuntzi (1. September 2012)

Habt ihr auch das schon gelesen? Angeblich darf man sich ab sofort gar nicht mehr alleine in Nepal bewegen. Das freut doch den experimentierfreudigen Solobiker ungemein.

"Solo trekking is banned in Nepal!
Posted : 30.07.2012
Now support staff mandatory for trekkers
Author: TAAN Media Center
Tourists traveling to any trekking destination will have to take at least a support staff (porter or guide) with them from September. Government officials say the decision has been taken for the safety of tourists."

Quelle: http://www.greathimalayatrail.com/GHTNews.php?nId=49

Ich weiss nicht, in wie weit das Radler betrifft. Schätze mal, das wird sich eher an der Region als am Fortbewegungsmittel orientieren. Sobald du also auf einem "bekannten" Trekking-Wegerl bist, bist du dran. Ein Träger mag sicher stellenweise sogar recht sinnvoll sein, aber die Organisation wird grad auf längeren Touren heftig kompliziert. Was tun, wenn man mal ein paar Tage auf ner Piste rollen will oder muss? Fährt der dann per Anhalter/Bus irgendwo mit? Schmeisst man ihn raus und nimmt sich für den nächsten "Pfad" einen neuen? Gehts nur mit Tandem? 

Achja, Alleinreisende werden angeblich ab diesem Herbst noch mit einer Extra"straf"gebühr von 10$ pro Tag belegt. Hier gibts noch mehr Info: http://www.thelongestwayhome.com/blog/nepal/nepal-ban-independent-trekking-solo-treks/


----------



## Gschmakofazy (1. September 2012)

Ja kann ich so bestätigen, dass man ab 1. Sept. nicht mehr alleine in den Bergen unterwegs sein darf, d.h. einen Guide braucht. (Für mich nicht sooooo das problem, da ich mein erstes Mal in Nepal sowieso mit Guide durchziehen will)

Den GHT hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, aber für solche Sachen bin ich immer zu haben. Das mit den Permits ist so eine Sache ... da gibts sicher absolut "teure" Gegenden, was aber eben auch Sinn macht um diese vor Massentourismus zu bewahren. Ich versteh das aber genauso wie Stuntzi.

Zum Thema Guide bzw Träger: Ich habe vor die Runde mit Guide aber ohne Träge zu machen. Evtl relativiert sich das nach Zusammenstellen der Packliste, aber für mich persönlich ist es etwas schönes sein eigenes Hab und Gut wirklich auch am Rücken zu haben, selbst wenn es dadurch bedeutend schwerer wird 
Welche Teile ich an meinem Bike lasse und, welche ich für Nepal austausche ist da auch noch eine schwierige Sache. Nachdem mich meine Reverb auf der Transalp im Stich gelassen hat und die Auffahrt zum Idjoch dadurch ein Intensivtraining für meine Oberschenkel wurde bin ich schwer am überlegen, ob das Teil mit nach Nepal darf. Wenn ja, muss ich zumindest die Spritzen zum entlüften mitnehmen (irgendein Öl findet sich notfalls schon). Genauso die Reifen. Nachdem Schwalbe die tubeless-rdy Teile rausgebracht hat macht es für mich wieder sinn tubeless zu fahren und ich kann nach 7 Tagen Extremtest und 3 Platten (einen davon hab ich dann am Trail auf Milch umgebaut  ) bei meinen 2 Mitfahrern sagen, dass ich nie wieder mit Schlauch fahren will. Problem: Im Flieger muss ja die Luft raus ... d.h. in Nepal muss ich wieder neu aufpumpen. Ich glaube zwar, dass das kein Problem darstellt, hab aber trotzdem bisserl Bammel. Sprich: Es wir sicher eine Tasche oder so geben, die man mit nach Nepal, aber nicht mit auf die Tour nimmt, d.h. die man optimalerweise irgendwo deponiert.
Auch frag ich mich, wie groß das Ersatzteillager sein sollte, das man so mit dabei hat. Ich hab mir bei meinem Shimano XT Trail Schaltwerk (das ich im übrigen als erstes Schaltwerk der Japaner seit langem wirklich gut finde) die Aufnahme oben (quasi Schaltauge) bei der Auffahrt zum Fimberpass verbogen. Zwar konnte ich das wieder soweit hinbiegen, aber in Nepal müsste man ja fast ein zweites Schaltwerk mit dabei haben ... 
Zur konkreten Routenplanung schreib ich die nächsten Tage dann mehr ... muss jetzt leider auch mal wieder etwas arbieten, damit ich mir die Permits leisten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (1. September 2012)

http://www.taan.org.np/newsdetail/govt-puts-decision-to-ban-solo-trekking-on-hold

nix genaues weiss man nicht...


----------



## stuntzi (1. September 2012)

Zum Thema tubeless: Würd ich nie machen irgendwo in der "Pampa", aber da scheiden sich natürlich die Geister. Schläuche für den Fall der Fälle brauchst du doch sowieso, dann kannst du sie auch gleich "im Reifen transportieren" . Der Flieger sollte dabei allerdings nicht das Problem sein, lass die Luft einfach drin. Ich schätze mal du hast wenigstens auf dem Hinflug einen Karton? Da müsstest du schon an einen extrem übersensiblen Airportmitarbeiter geraten, wenn du das Ding aufreissen müsstest. Sowas ist mir als Bikevielflieger noch nie passiert, das Kisterl kommt zum Sperrgepäck und fertig. Anders ists natürlich bei unverpacktem Bike, da sind die Chancen auf "befohlenem Sinnlosplattfuss" bei etwa 50%.

Ersatzschaltwerk? Die Dinger sind erstaunlich robust. Ich hab schon "Katastrophen" mit Steinen wieder hingeklopft, die eine 360-Grad-Runde in den Speichen gedreht haben und danach in vielen Einzelteilen auf dem Trail verstreut lagen. Ein extra Schaltauge macht natürlich Sinn und eventuell ein Röllchen, wenn man das andere nach "Schaltwerksspeichenexplosion" nicht mehr findet. Aber das muss reichen.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (3. September 2012)

Was vielleicht grundsätzlich interessant ist, falls das nicht eh allgemein bekannt ist: In Nepal darf man in keinem Nationalpark biken.

Zu Tubeless: Bis vor wenigen Wochen hätte ich das genauso gesehen, nicht aufgrund zu wenig Erfahrung mit dme Thema sondern gerade wegen der Erfahrung. Aber meine Eindrücke und Erlebnisse mit meinem HansDampf/Nobby Nic sind derart (un)durchschlagend, dass ich ernsthaft überlege. Ich hab Milch, Ventil und 2 Schläuche mit dabei und fühle mich damit sehr sicher. Aber Stunzi du hast sicher mehr Praxiserfahrung fernab der Zivilisation und dort mehr Sachen erlebt, die es eigentlich nicht gibt.

Schaltwerk geb ich dir Recht, das war auch nicht ganz so Ernst gemeint. Schaltauge kommt aberdefinitiv mit, weils nix wiegt, genauso wie eine Bleed-Set für die Sattelstütze und die Bremsen - Öl findet man sicher am Weg im Notfall.


Mein Reisezeitraum hat sich im Übrigen konkretisiert:
*28.10. bis 25.11.*
Bis Ende der Woche werd ich hier mal einen konkrete Reiseplanung reinstellen (hoffentlich komm ich dazu), vielleicht lockt das ja noch den Ein oder Anderen 

Da sich meine Regenjacke auf der TA von Innen in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst hat muss ich da auch noch aufstocken und gedenke mir evtl die Mammut Thrilltrip zu holen, wobei ich da erst noch einen Sponsor brauche . Die ist mit 500g für eine Bikejacke zwar schwer, aber ich denke sowohl in Nepal, wie auch bei Ski- und Bergtouren und wohl auch auf anderen Biketouren wird sie sich bewähren. Die Goretex Pro Shell mach einen besseren Eindruck als die Active Shell. Feedback und Erfahrungen welcome!
Für meine Evil Eye Pro werde ich mir noch die LST Bluelightfilter holen. Die sollen nicht nur in der Höhe, sondern auch im Schnee (daheim) eine gute Figur machen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. September 2012)

Servus!
In derartigen Gegenden würde ich mit einem LowTech Fahrradl fahren. Versenkbare Sattelstütze und Scheibenbremsen wären mir dort dann doch eher zu fehleranfällig. Ob das Milchzeugs bei Höhen bis 5400 hm und extrem kalten Temperaturen (in der Nacht soll's ja arsch kalte werden) so funktioniert wie man es von zuhause aus gewohnt ist? Das höchste der Gefühle wäre für mich ne HS33 als Bremse. Wobei ich den Öl-Bremsen wenn es extremer wird überhaupt nicht vertraue und ne Scheibe ist auch relativ schnell verbogen. Schaltauge auf jeden Fall ins Tascherl. Ansonst wird man dort bei einem Schaltungsdefekt auf einen Singlespeeder umbauen müssen und Gänge händisch einlegen.

Wobei das Ganze bei einer organisierten Tour sicher etwas abgefedert wird.

Mich würde ähnliches interessieren, wobei mir der Zeitpunkt zu knapp ist und ich würde nicht so hoch hinauf wollen.


----------



## isartrails (4. September 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> In derartigen Gegenden würde ich mit einem LowTech Fahrradl fahren. Versenkbare Sattelstütze und Scheibenbremsen wären mir dort dann doch eher zu fehleranfällig. ...


Habe mal 14 Tage quer durch Kirgistan geguidet. 
Fast ständig über 3000 Meter, nachts ähnlich kalt.

Scheibenbremsen hatten keinerlei Defekte, aber den Fox RP23 hat's mir in einer ruppigen Abfahrt zerplatzt (hätte mir in den Alpen allerdings auch passieren können).
Ich hatte auf beiden Laufrädern Tubeless-UST-Reifen drauf, die auch dicht gehalten haben. Man fährt sich aber jede Menge kleinste Dornen in die Reifen und die Dichtigkeit lässt dann mit den Tagen schon spürbar nach.

Ich würde ebenfalls zu einem LowTech-Rad tendieren, zumindest die Anzahl der fehleranfälligen Komponenten gering halten.
Also besser was Stahlfedergedämpftes und keine Luftdämpfer.
Disc-Bremsen gibt's auch in Seilzugversionen.
Absenkbare Sattelstützen braucht bei sowas kein Mensch.
Ich würde auch zu einer soliden Sattelkonstruktion mit vertrauenerweckendem Gestänge raten. Wenn dir der Sattel bricht (und das passiert häufiger, als man denkt), siehst du erstmal alt aus...


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. September 2012)

Bei einem Fully hätte ich sowieso ein "Hardtail" Umbauelement dabei. Bei defekten Dämpfer den Dämpfer raus und eine Stange rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (4. September 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Bei einem Fully hätte ich sowieso ein "Hardtail" Umbauelement dabei. Bei defekten Dämpfer den Dämpfer raus und eine Stange rein.


Ja, das sagt sich so leicht. Hast du sowas, oder kannst du das Basteln? - Ich nicht.


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. September 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ja, das sagt sich so leicht. Hast du sowas, oder kannst du das Basteln? - Ich nicht.


Nicht verzagen, den Schlosser fragen.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (5. September 2012)

Die Idee mit dem Hardtail-Umbau hatte ich auch schon. Da mein Dämpfer ein Pull-Shock ist werd ich mri da eine leichte und einfach Kontruktion überlegen, die ich gut in den Rucksack bringe. Ich muss noch schaun, inwieweit Anschläge vorhanden sind, aber ich denke eine Konstruktion aus 2 Ösen und einer Stahlseil-verbindung sollte recht einfach herstellbar sein. Wenns keine Anschläge gibt, dann wirds schon bisserl schwieriger und schwerer


----------



## Gschmakofazy (13. Oktober 2012)

Es ist einiges an Wasser die Isar runter gefloßen und es hat sich auch was getan:
- Flugdaten 29.10. und 23.11.
- Bikeroute soweit geplant bzw. organisiert mit viiiiel Platz um Sachen auszuprobieren
- genau den richtigen Mitfahrer gefunden 

Zum Thema Hardtailumbau: Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit einem Maschinenbauer an einer vernünftigen Konsturktion. Leider geht nix mit Seilen, da mein bike keinen Anschläge am Hinterbau hat.

Mein Bike hat noch einige Umbauten erfahren und sollte nächste Woche (wenn der Hinterbau von Cannondale endlich da ist ....) perfekt dastehen. Neben einer neuen Bremse (XT) hab ich ihm noch einen Bashguard sowie Crank Boots spendiert ... und ganz viel 3M-Folie.
Fraglich ist noch die Wahl der Reifen. Derzeit hab ich vorne einen 2.35er Hans Dampf Pacestar und hinten einen abgefahrenen Nobby 2.4 drauf.
Lösung 1: VR bleibt, HR bekommt einen (rumliegenden) Fatalbert Front in 2.25 drauf.
Lösung 2: VR Muddy Mary, HR Hans Dampf Pacestar (vom VR)
Vom gesamten Rollwiderstand schenken sich die beiden Kombis vermutlich kaum etwas, Gewicht ist 1400 vs 1620. 

Bei der Kleidung gibts (vermutlich, Hose kommt nächste Woche) folgende Kombi wenns etwas kälter wird:




Etwas fraglich ist noch die "Multimedia"-Ausstattung:
- GoPro
- Panasonic Lumix LX3 (ich war am überlegen auf eine Sony Nex upzugraden, aber ich denke Größe schlägt minimal bessere Bildqualität)
- GPS (Edge 800)

Ansonsten wird jetzt an der Packliste gearbeitet.

Sehr genial wären auch noch Tipps für den ein oder anderen Trail-Spot. Wir haben die Zeit uns je nach Laune ggf. an einem Ort etwas länger aufzuhalten.


----------



## stuntzi (13. Oktober 2012)

hauptsache livebericht


----------



## Gschmakofazy (13. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar ... Liveberichte kann halt nur einer, wie hieß der nochmal?


----------



## britta-ox (18. Oktober 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Es ist einiges an Wasser die Isar runter gefloßen und es hat sich auch was getan:
> - Flugdaten 29.10. und 23.11.
> - Bikeroute soweit geplant bzw. organisiert mit viiiiel Platz um Sachen auszuprobieren
> - genau den richtigen Mitfahrer gefunden


Das ging ja flott

Was macht ihr denn jetzt, die klassische Annapurnaumrundung wie in Birgits Buch beschrieben, oder habt ihr euch was neues überlegt?

Und seid ihr mit Träger und guide unterwegs oder auf eigene Faust?
Organisiert über einen Veranstalter?
Zu wievielt seid ihr eigentlich?

Ist ja spannend! Wenn live-Berichterstattung nicht möglich, freuen wir uns auch über einen Bericht danach!

Wünsch auf jeden Fall ganz viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!

LG Britta


----------



## Gschmakofazy (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich lass mich da nicht lange lumpen, wenn mal was im Kopf ist, dann klappt das auch  Zum Glück sind wir jetzt zu zweit, weil alleine wärs schon ziemlich anstrengend geworden.

Ich hab mich entschieden bei meinem ersten Mal Nepal auf die Unterstützung von Himal Spezialreisen zurückzugreifen und denk, dass ich damit eine zu 100% richtige Entscheidung getroffen hab. Die Route weicht etwas von Birgits Route ab und orientiert sich an der "Yak-Attack", wobei wir unendlich felxibel geplant haben, um z.B. lokal nach Trails zu scouten  Dabei wird uns sicher unser Guide helfen, ob Träger mit dabei sind steht noch nicht 100% fest, aber vermutlich schon.

Mit der Live-Berichterstattung schau ma mal, das ein oder andere Foto wird aber sicher direkt hier landen und danach gibts defintiv einen schönen Bericht und wenn alles klappt auch ein kleines Video


----------



## britta-ox (19. Oktober 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Ich hab mich entschieden bei meinem ersten Mal Nepal auf die Unterstützung von Himal Spezialreisen zurückzugreifen und denk, dass ich damit eine zu 100% richtige Entscheidung getroffen hab.


Da bist du sicher in besten Händen

Wünsche euch viel Spaß & Erfolg bei dieser tollen Reise!

LG Britta


----------



## Gschmakofazy (24. November 2012)

Soooooo ... zurück aus Nepal. Eine fantastische und unglaublich gewaltige Reise. Ich kann sie nur jedem/jeder Bikeverrückten ans Herz legen. Es war das mit Abstand wunderschönste Bikeerlebnis, das ich in meinem kleinen Leben bisher hatte. Fotos und eine Bericht folgen, vorab schonmal zwei Appetizer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infinitetrails.de (24. November 2012)

Ich abonniere das mal


----------



## beetle (25. November 2012)

Interessant. Ein vollständiger Bericht wäre schön zu lesen.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (25. November 2012)

@infinitetrails.de: Ui, da fühl ich mich fast schon geehrt. Sensationelles Video habt ihr da gemacht, tolle Aufnahmen und unglaubliches Fahrkönnen .. Hut ab!


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. November 2012)

Bin schwerst gespannt!


----------



## infinitetrails.de (28. November 2012)

Hallo Flo... So nachdem sich hier alle Abenteuer Wahnsinnigen eingefunden haben kann's losgehen  

Freut mich, dass dir unser Film gefallen habt, mal sehen was die Recherche für höhere Berge so hergibt dann gibt's Nachschub


----------



## Gschmakofazy (1. Dezember 2012)

Erst mal ein kleiner Abschnitt aus unserem Tourtagebuch:

_Es ist ein skurriles, fremdes, aber furchtbar gemütliches Bild: Zwei moderne Mountainbikes stehen auf dem Kopf, auf der Dorfstraße vor der Lodge. Ein paar Nepali beobachten aus der bunt bemalten benachbarten Teestube das Geschehen. Es ist eng, staubig, uneben. Hin und wieder kommen Jeeps, Esel oder Schafe. Eine Frau murmelt Mantras und geht weihrausch-schwingend um die Häuser. An den Rädern schrauben zwei Europäer. Sie sind umringt von den Kindern des Dorfes, die sich auf haptischem Wege die Funktionen der fremdartigen Räder zu eigen machen. Ramesh, bringt eine Tasse mit Kerosin, das er in beängstigender Geräuschlosigkeit hier oben organisiert hat. Er bändigt die neugierige Rasselbande. Die Handgriffe der zwei Schrauber wirken wie einstudiert, die Zusammenarbeit immitiert die besagte Geräuschlosigkeit. Es bedarf nicht vieler Worte und man hat in Teamarbeit die Kurbel ausgebaut - es gleicht einem alten Ehepaar, im besten Sinne. So kitschig es klingen mag, es trifft die Realität. Die fehlende Selbstverständlichkeit und die ständige Herausvorderung alles am Laufen zu halten machen unglaublich Spaß. Man wird Eins mit seinem Bike, lernt die Stärken und Schwächen kennen und bildet eine Einheit. Mein Jekyll ist mir vertrauter denn je und es ist schon jetzt, am Anfang unserer Reise, faszinierend durch diese Landachaft zu strampeln, vertrauter als zu Fuß. Die Geborgenheit in diesem Land hat sich weiter gesteigert und ich könnte mir vorstellen noch ewig hier zu bleiben. Es ist derzeit ein herrlich einfaches Leben hier._

*Mehr Text gibts heute Nacht oder morgen, dafür jetzt schonmal alle Fotos:*

*Zeitvertreib in Kathmandu: Balancieren und Gebetsmühlen*


 



*Erster Trail zwischen Kathmandu und Besi Sahar*




*Mittagspause mit sehr neugierigem Publikum*




*Feiner Trail in rotem Sand*




*Allabendliche Bikepflege - diese Szene beschreibe ich in der Textstelle oben*




*Teepause mit Blick auf den Manaslu (8163m)*




*Speed und Entspannung, Nepal kann beides*


 



*Herrliche Abfahrten durch kleine Dörfer und staubige Pisten*


 



*Akklimatisierung auf 4100m*




*Tilicho Tal mit der wunderschönen weißen Wand*




*Einer der fahrbaren Abschnitte zum Tilicho Lake auf ca 4700m*




*Tilicho Lake - 5020m*




*Reifenwechsel auf 5000m*




*Farbenfrohes Passfoto*




*Gänzlich andere Landschaft jenseits des Thorong La*




*Gigantisches Panorama von Poon Hill*




*Downhill von Poon Hill, 2 Stunden höchste Konzentration*




*Wasser Marsch!*




*Auf dem Weg zum Abendessen*




*Verzurren der Ladies für eine leidvolle Busfahrt*


----------



## messias (1. Dezember 2012)

Wahnsinn! Bin gespannt auf mehr.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Dezember 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/55/47/55470ddra6se/medium_P1070875.JPG?0


Fein!

Bin gespannt auf mehr!


----------



## sub-xero (2. Dezember 2012)

Das muss ein irrsinnig tolles Erlebnis gewesen sein! Geniale Fotos! Biken auf 5000 m! Da merkt man die Höhenluft schon ziemlich, oder? Hattet ihr keine Probleme damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gschmakofazy (2. Dezember 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten, Text ist quasi fertig, lass nur noch schnell zwei Freunde drüberlesen. 
Andi: Zur Höhe: Ja man merkt das voll, weil man viel langsamer ist, aber Probleme im Sinne von Höhenkrankheit hatten wir zum Glück keine.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (2. Dezember 2012)

Vor etwas mehr als einer Woche bin ich wieder in MUC gelandet, zurÃ¼ck von einer gewaltigen, wunderschÃ¶nen Reise. Die letzten Tage habe ich mit auspacken, waschen, arbeiten, Jekyll pflegen, neues Enduro Hardtail zusammenstellen  und biken verbracht. Jetzt am Wochenende war dann endlich Zeit mich bei einer Tasse Tee hinzusetzen, die Bilder auszuwÃ¤hlen und ein paar Zeilen zu verfassen.
Das Ganze mag furchtbar kitschig anmuten, und es ist mir fast ein kleinwenig unangenehm, denn ich mag keine Leute die sowas sagen, aber es trifft es leider auf den Punkt: Die Reise war perfekt. Egal aus welcher Richtung man sie betrachtet, jedes winzige Detail hat gepasst. Ekelhaft, oder, wenn einer so rumschwÃ¤rmt und scheinbar jede Kritik ausblendet? 
Aber mal von vorne:
Es war einmal, vor einigen Monaten. Meine PlÃ¤ne standen fest, ich war mir sicher: Ich will nach Nepal, ich will dort biken, genau das passt jetzt in mein Leben. Vielleicht hÃ¤tt ich es auch alleine durchgezogen, aber schÃ¶ner wÃ¤r es schon zumindest zu zweit. Knapp einen Monat vor Abflug war ich ziemlich am zÃ¶gern und genau in der Situation hat sich Dom(inik) gemeldet. Wir haben uns getroffen und es war recht schnell klar: Das passt. Also traten wir am 30.10. die Reise nach Nepal gemeinsam an, die Bikes gut verpackt und wir hoffentlich ausgestattet mit Allem was in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen nÃ¶tig sein sollte â auf eigene Erfahrungen konnten wir ja nicht so wirklich zurÃ¼ckgreifen.
Die erste mentale Herausforderung erwartete uns nach der Ankunft am Flughafen Tribhuvan International. Das Chaos, die Unordnung, das permanente Gehupe und die scheinbare Regellosigkeit auf den StraÃen Kathmandus kann man sich kaum vorstellen. Es gibt keine SicherheitsabstÃ¤nde, Ãberholverbot oder Angst vorm Gegenverkehr, aber es funktioniert. In etwa so kann man die ganze Stadt beschreiben â ein undurchblickbares Gewusel, permanenter Stress, alles dreht sich, alles bewegt sich. FÃ¼r so manchen muss das furchtbar sein, fÃ¼r mich war es herrlich. Mit dem Bike durch die StraÃen zischen, im Verkehr untertauchen oder auf den Trails die Stadt umrunden, egal wo man ist - ein Bike passt super in diese Stadt. Schon allein, weil man damit nicht die schlechte Luft noch weiter verpestet. 
Aber kommen wir mal zum eigentlichen Grund unserer Reise: 16 Tage auf dem Bike durch zunÃ¤chst grÃ¼ne HÃ¼gel und dann um das Annapurna-Massiv herum.
Und genau diese 16 Tage haben so einen intensiven, faszinierenden und facettenreichen Eindruck hinterlassen, den ich niemals mehr missen mÃ¶chte. Man sagt Nepal verÃ¤ndert einen. Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen unbedingt verÃ¤ndern muss, ich wÃ¼rde sagen Nepal ist ein Brennglas fÃ¼r die Seele. Wenn man sich darauf einlÃ¤sst wird man in diesem Land viel nÃ¤her zu sich selbst finden, und wenn man GlÃ¼ck hat danach genauer wissen wer man ist und wohin der eigene Weg fÃ¼hren soll.
Das augenscheinlichste Merkmal in Nepal sind die gewaltigen Berge. Auf den ersten Etappen unserer Tour erschienen sie ganz hinten am Horizont, noch Tage entfernt, aber trotzdem zogen sie die Blicke stÃ¤ndig auf sich. Je nÃ¤her man ihnen gekommen ist, desto klarer wurde, dass diese Giganten grÃ¶Ãer sind, als alles was man bisher gesehen hat. Sie wuchsen mit jedem Tag und haben diese distanzierte Vertrautheit inne. Die stoische Eleganz mit der sie jeden Morgen aufs Neue um die Wette leuchten, die Reinheit ihrer schneebedeckten Gipfel, all das strahlt Ruhe und Gelassenheit aus. Man sieht sie und weiÃ doch, dass sie unerreichbar sind, allein der Anblick und die Tatsache, dass sie unverrÃ¼ckbar jeder Widrigkeit trotzen, reichen um seine eigene Mitte zu finden. 
In dieser Landschaft entspannt man unweigerlich. Selbst ein EnergiebÃ¼ndel und Unruheherd, wie ich es bin, kommt runter und entdeckt eine Gelassenheit an sich, die bisher unbekannt war. Die Bescheidenheit der Nepali tut ihr Ã¼briges. Die GerÃ¤uschlosigkeit ist wunderbar, wie reibungslos alles funktioniert, wenn man nicht von lauter Selbstdarstellern und Egozentrikern umgeben ist. Umso trauriger ist es aber dann zu sehen, welche Auswirkungen der Tourismus auf das beschauliche und familiÃ¤re Leben am Land hat. Am schlimmsten empfand ich das Werbeplakat von Tuborg: âThe Fun starts hereâ. Ich glaube man kann sich vorstellen, was diese WerbelÃ¼ge in der diesbezÃ¼glich unerfahrenen LandbevÃ¶lkerung anrichten kann. Die Menschen hier sind so freundlich, offen und angenehm â ich hoffe sie bewahren sich all diese Tugenden, egal wie viel westlicher Einfluss auf sie einprasselt.
So war es ein GenuÃ am Abend in der KÃ¼che am Boden zu sitzen, der KÃ¶chin Ã¼ber die Schulter zu schaun, wie sie liebevoll unser Essen zubereitete, die WÃ¤rme des Ofens zu spÃ¼hren und dabei mit anderen Reisenden festzustellen, wie glÃ¼cklich einen die simpelsten Dinge machen kÃ¶nnen. Ich kann mich an keine Mahlzeit erinnern, die nicht hervorragend geschmeckt hÃ¤tte. Alles wird frisch zubereitet, nichts ist fertig, man wartet und freut sich auf sein Essen. 
Die ganzen Sorgen des Alltags lÃ¤sst man spÃ¤testens in Kathmandu im Hotel zurÃ¼ck. Es ist Ã¤hnlich wie auf einer Transalp. Man hat nur ein Ziel am Tag: Ankommen. Neben den normalen Herausforderungen des Bikens kommen hier in Nepal noch die teilweise Abgeschiedenheit und die HÃ¶he hinzu. Man muss sich stets bewusst sein, dass eine Rettung nach einem schweren Sturz entweder unmÃ¶glich ist, oder Tage dauern kann. Man fÃ¤hrt anders, riskiert viel weniger oder bewusster. Man sollte stÃ¤ndig einen Plan B haben, wissen, was zu tun ist, wenn man hier wegrutscht oder Ã¼ber den Lenker absteigt.
Das haben wir besonders intensiv gespÃ¼hrt als wir vom Tilicho Lake auf 5020m zurÃ¼ck nach Shre Karka gefahren sind. Der Trail ist mit das schÃ¶nste, das ich bisher erlebt habe. In dieser HÃ¶he kann man mit dem Bike aber immer nur Kurzzeitgast sein. Die KÃ¤lte setzt einem zu, der Wind verschÃ¤rft das Ganze. Uns hat ein Reifenwechsel dann ziemlich vor Augen gefÃ¼hrt, dass der Pufferbereich merklich geringer ist, als z.B. in den Alpen. Es kostet Zeit, man steht 15 Minuten mit den FÃ¼Ãen auf dem Permafrostboden, muss die Handschuhe teilweise ausziehen. In dieser Situation hat man gemerkt, dass unser Team einfach passt. Die Handgriffe bei Dom und mir haben einfach gesessen. Man musste nichts sagen und wir haben trotzdem so super zusammengearbeitet, als ob wir das schon unzÃ¤hlige Male gemacht hÃ¤tten. Das GefÃ¼hl einen Bikereifen zu wechseln, an einem Ort der hÃ¶her liegt als alles in Zentraleuropa, umgeben von riesigen weiÃen EiswÃ¤nden, ist ziemlich einmalig und wird uns beiden wohl noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben. Die weitere Abfahrt war, wie schon gesagt, perfekt. Der Trail bot alle Zutaten fÃ¼r hÃ¶chstes VergnÃ¼gen: Speed, Spitzkehren, Sanddrifts, SprÃ¼nge, Schotterfelder ... Und das in dieser HÃ¶he, in dieser Landschaft, bei strahlend blauem Himmel, mit diesem Bikepartner ... Wow. Wenn ich jetzt daran zurÃ¼ckdenke, dann beieindruckt mich am meisten die PrÃ¤zision und die Kontrolle mit der wir diese Abfahrt gemeistert haben. Wenn ich mir die Videos anschaue, dann erkennt man keine einzige Unsicherheit, wir zirkeln um die Felsbrocken, queren Schotterfelder oder lassen es laufen. Ich weiÃ, wir kommen wieder in die ekelhafte SelbstbeweihrÃ¤ucherungs-RumschwÃ¤rm-Ecke, aber es ist in diesem Moment einfach alles zusammengekommen, was fÃ¼r diese perfekte Abfahrt notwendig war und ich weiÃ nicht, ob und wann dies wieder mal so sein wird. 
Etwas besonders angenehmes war auch die Interaktion mit den Wanderern. In den (Nord-)Alpen existiert ja eine jahrzehntelange intensiv gepflegte Feindschaft zwischen den Bikern und dem FuÃvolk. In Nepal schlÃ¤gt das ins komplette Gegenteil. Wieso wird man an der Kampenwand angeschnauzt und am Thorong La bejubelt? Was ist da bitte der Unterschied? Ich mache beides genau aus dem einen, selben Grund: Weil ich die Berge und das Biken liebe. Umso schÃ¶ner ist dann eben diese Tatsache, dass man in Nepal bergauf oder auch bergab von den Trekkern beklatscht wird, Komplimente erhÃ¤lt und angefeuert wird. KÃ¶nnte man das nicht importieren? Es muss ja keine Jubelorgien auslÃ¶sen, wenn ich auf den Wallberg fahre, aber etwas gegenseitiger Respekt wÃ¤r schon prima. Noch erfÃ¼llender ist die Neugierde und Begeisterung in den Kinderaugen, wenn einem eine ganze Schaar durch einen Ort nachlÃ¤uft. Ich bilde mir einfach ein, dass es nicht nur mir, sondern auch den Kindern SpaÃ gemacht hat.
HÃ¤tte man uns am Anfang der Reise gefragt, vor was wir am meisten Angst haben, dann wÃ¤re es die HÃ¶he gewesen. Der Gedanke auf 5400m mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein ist zumindest etwas fremd. Entsprechend haben wir versucht bei der Akklimatisierung mÃ¶glichst alles richtig zu machen. Aus jetziger Sicht kann ich sagen, dass es sehr sinnvoll war pro Tag 5-6 Liter zu trinken und jeden Tag zumindest 200m hÃ¶her zu steigen, als der Schlafplatz. Dom und ich kÃ¶nnen uns ziemlich glÃ¼cklich schÃ¤tzen, dass wir wirklich keinerlei Beschwerden in der HÃ¶he hatten, noch nicht mal leichtes Kopfweh. Das soll aber nicht heiÃen, dass wir die HÃ¶he nicht gemerkt hÃ¤tten. Ich wÃ¼rde sagen, ab ca 3000m spÃ¼rt man, dass alles etwas langsamer geht. Das Ganze steigert sich dann immer mehr je weiter hinauf man kommt. Die fahrbaren Abschnitte hinauf zum Thorong La waren extrem anstrengend, weil man selbst im kleinsten Gang kaum mit dem atmen nachkommt. Die Lunge lÃ¤uft auf Hochtouren, aber man hat den Eindruck nicht genug Sauerstoff ins Blut zu bekommen. Ich hab diese Grenzerfahrung sehr genossen. Auf die Zeit bezogen wÃ¼rde ich sagen, dass von der gesamten Runde 90-95% fahrbar sind, wenn man nicht unbedingt immer ausrechnet, ob es energetisch sinnvoll ist. Der grÃ¶Ãte Feind des ambitionierten Bikers ist in der HÃ¶he aber vermutlich nicht die HÃ¶henkrankheit sondern das LungenÃ¶dem, weil es quasi ohne Vorzeichen kommt und das Risiko mit Anstrengung steigt. Und auf welche Hilfe man zÃ¤hlen kann, wenn man Ã¼ber 5000m neben dem Weg kauert und Hilfe braucht haben wir leider mit eigenen Augen bei einem TrÃ¤ger mit LungenÃ¶dem gesehen. Jeder ist auf seinem â****ing Annapruna Trek of his lifetimeâ (Dr.Tom, HRA Klinik in Mangan, Vortrag unbedingt besuchen!) und hat keine Augen fÃ¼r die Anderen. Wieso sollte man das auch? Man ist ja in Nepal und deshalb per se schonmal die Menschlichkeit in Person, da braucht man ja nicht mehr helfen â¦ ein ziemlich krasser Widerspruch. Das war die negativste und eindringlichste Erfahrung der ganzen Reise, aber sie gehÃ¶rt genauso mit dazu. 
FÃ¼r jemanden, der seine Leidenschaft im Mountainbiken und den Bergen gefunden hat ist diese Tour das groÃartigste, was man machen kann. Man sollte eine vernÃ¼nftige Kondition, solide Fahrtechnik und etwas LeidensfÃ¤higkeit mitbringen, dann wird man ganz viel SpaÃ haben. Nepal ist ein groÃartiges Land, das einen persÃ¶nlich weiter bringt, wenn man es zulÃ¤sst und ich halte es fÃ¼r eine sensationelle Destination mit dem Bike. Es gÃ¤b noch so viele Anekdoten zu erzÃ¤hlen, aber schaut es euch doch einfach selber an! 
Anmerkung zu unseren Abweichungen von der klassischen Route: Den Abstecher zum Tilicho Lake wÃ¼rde ich mit dem Bike nur Leuten empfehlen, die eine sehr gute Fahrtechnik und Bikebeherrschung haben. Gerade die Querung der Schotterfelder zum Tilicho Base Camp ist nicht ganz einfach und fÃ¼r so manchen Trekker schon eine kleine Herausforderung. Etwas alpine Erfahrung kann noch dazu auch nicht schaden, dann vermeidet man von den Steinbrocken getroffen zu werden, die gerade am Nachmittag die Schotterfelder runterdonnern. Noch mehr zu Ã¼berlegen ist der âAbkÃ¼rzerâ von Tatopani Ã¼ber Ghorepani (Poon Hill). Bergauf (2000hm) ist die StraÃe oft an der Grenze der Fahrbarkeit und Bergab braucht man schon ein gewisses MaÃ an Masochismus fÃ¼r all die Treppen â wer allerdings darauf steht wird seinen SpaÃ haben (âThis year? You are firstâ).


----------



## britta-ox (3. Dezember 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> ,... aber es trifft es leider auf den Punkt: Die Reise war perfekt. Egal aus welcher Richtung man sie betrachtet, jedes winzige Detail hat gepasst.
> 
> Und genau diese 16 Tage haben so einen intensiven, faszinierenden und facettenreichen Eindruck hinterlassen, den ich niemals mehr missen möchte. Man sagt Nepal verändert einen. Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen unbedingt verändern muss, ich würde sagen Nepal ist ein Brennglas für die Seele. Wenn man sich darauf einlässt wird man in diesem Land viel näher zu sich selbst finden, und wenn man Glück hat danach genauer wissen wer man ist und wohin der eigene Weg führen soll.
> 
> ...


Wunderschön, nicht nur deine Bilder unten! Man spürt förmlich in jedem deiner Worte, wie tief bewegt dich diese Reise hat. Einfach schön! Ich freu mich, dass du diese Tage so intensiv erlebt hast und wenn ich das lese freu ich mich noch mehr auf meine Reise im nächsten Jahr!

LG Britta


----------



## on any sunday (3. Dezember 2012)

Damit das Thema nicht im Lokalforum versauert  Noch eine Runde um den Annapurna


----------



## Gschmakofazy (3. Dezember 2012)

@britta-ox: Freut mich, dass dir der Berricht so gefällt. Ich würde dir als Ratschlag mit auf den Weg geben, 1-2 Extra-Tage einzuplanen, damit du ggf. in Manang oder auch in Kagbeni einen Trailtag einlegen kannst. Dort gibt es reichlich zu erkunden und man kann problemlos etwas länger bleiben 

@on_any_sunday: Ihr hab also unseren Guide aufgerieben ... tsss. Nein im Ernst, wart ihr auch mit Ramesh unterwegs?


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Dezember 2012)

Zitat von Gschmakofazy: "gesamten Runde 90-95% fahrbar sind".

1998 gab es nur einen schmalen Eselspfad durch die Täler und der war
zu maximal 10% fahrbar. Krasse Veränderung. Auf das Video bin ich gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gschmakofazy (3. Dezember 2012)

@Monsterwade: Ja, den Trek gibts nach wie vor. Bestimmte Abschnitte sind wir auch gefahren, aber wir haben natürlich Richtung Manang hauptsächlich die "Jeeproad" verwendet, wobei die ihren Namen streckenweise auch nicht verdient hat.

Find ich schön, dass du hier reinschreibst. Hab gerade heute auf der Suche nach Plänen für 2013 deine Seite entdeckt und bisserl gestöbert. Vielleicht muss ich bzgl Iran die nächsten Monate nochmal auf dich zukommen


----------



## on any sunday (3. Dezember 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> @on_any_sunday: Ihr hab also unseren Guide aufgerieben ... tsss. Nein im Ernst, wart ihr auch mit Ramesh unterwegs?



Musst du die die Pfälzer fragen, bin nur Mitleser, leider nicht Mitfahrer.


----------



## lomo (3. Dezember 2012)

Na, aufgerieben haben wir ihn nicht.
Allerdings hätte ihm mal eine Ruhepause von mehr als 2 Tagen zwischen den einzelnen Touren sicher gut getan.

Gruß aus dem Pfälzer Unterforum
lomo


----------



## infinitetrails.de (3. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Bericht, danke


----------



## Gschmakofazy (3. Dezember 2012)

@infinitetrails.de: Das näcshte Mal müsste man halt jeman dabei haben, der gut filmen und fotografieren kann


----------



## infinitetrails.de (3. Dezember 2012)

Guter Plan


----------



## lomo (4. Dezember 2012)

Apropos Ramesh, den sieht man bei 0:58 min durchs Bild huschen ...


----------



## Gschmakofazy (5. Dezember 2012)

War mal so frei und hab den untersten Teil unserer Tilicho-Abfahrt geuploaded ... ist ein ungeschnittenes GoPro Video, also nix besonderes, aber ich denk man bekommt einen Eindruck, wie geil der Trail dort ist. 


Link zur HD Version: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25154/h


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> War mal so frei und hab den untersten Teil unserer Tilicho-Abfahrt geuploaded ... ist ein ungeschnittenes GoPro Video, also nix besonderes, aber ich denk man bekommt einen Eindruck, wie geil der Trail dort ist.
> 
> 
> Link zur HD Version: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25154/h


----------



## Hoschy (21. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ein wirklich ganz außergewöhnlicher Bericht, dazu noch die Fotos  vielen Dank 

Darf man fragen was zu den von Himal angegebenen Kosten noch dazukommt, das würde mich sehr interessieren.

Schöne Grüße, Hoschy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

